# Spanish Update/Covid Travel Requirements.



## SlugBreath

Spain removes all entry rules for EU holidaymakers in time for summer
					

EU travellers can now enter Spain with no restrictions, but Spain has not scrapped all its COVID rules yet.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## random2011

Anyone checking in online on ryanair will still see a section asking for covid documents but as per above it is no longer required for EU citizens.


----------

